# Pelviscopy for diagnoistic



## millortsui (Jun 28, 2011)

Please help.  What is the code for pelviscopy???


----------



## tmerickson (Jun 28, 2011)

You may want to ask your provider to be more specific. Was he doing a laparoscopic diagnostic exploration of the pelvic region?


----------



## preserene (Jun 28, 2011)

TME is right in saying so.. Either you would ask your doctor or please post  better info about the procedure done and the diagnosis documented which would help to select the CPTcode. 

Basicaly, Pelviscopy, otherwise known as Pelvic laparoscopy, is a surgical procedure that examines and treats pelvic organs through a small surgical viewing instrument (laparoscope) inserted into the abdomen at the navel. *Pelvic laparoscopy is used both for diagnosis and treatment, *for women with Endometriosis, Pelvic inflammatory disease (PID), Cyst,D and C, Infertility, Tubal ligation, tubal/pelvic adhesions, Tubal pregnancy,  etc.
 Now, I hope that you would be in a better position to assign.
Thanks


----------



## millortsui (Jun 29, 2011)

The doctor is going to submit for pre-authorization and they are not sure what they are going to do yet.  so should I use 58660 or 49320?


----------

